
How to Become an Astronaut 101 - motxilo
http://spaceflight.nasa.gov/outreach/jobsinfo/astronaut101.html
======
AndrewKemendo
When I started my doolie (freshman) year at the USAF Academy, one of my
classmates stated that his mission in life was to become an astronaut. He had
been planning it out since he was like 10 years old.

He told us that this was his plan: First he had to get into the Academy, then
major in engineering - ideally aeronautical engineering, then become a fighter
pilot then become a test pilot and finally apply and become a NASA astronaut.
I challenged him to be the first one in space, except I said that I would pay
for a ride there as a tourist.

He ended up being the #1 grad from our class with his degree in aero
engineering, went on to get his doctorate from Oxford and is now flying the
B-1B. Still a few steps to go.

HOWEVER - there is almost no chance of him ever piloting a US spacecraft based
largely on where the manned space program is. So while I am a little sad for
him, given how hard he has been trying - it also makes our wager look more
promising in my favor!

~~~
DominikR
Once travel into space is viable for average tourists (not only tourists
willing to pay 100 million dollars) it'll probably also require more pilots
than today, so I'll say that he still has a better chance being there before
you.

~~~
AndrewKemendo
When I made the bet with my friends, predators/reapers were just starting to
come online and it was clear to me that they would be the wave of the future
and eventually pilots would be out of the loop.

We certainly aren't there yet but my long term bet is that humans will be
pushed further out of the loop for all things transportation - space travel
being one of the main ones I would expect to transition first as it's
basically there today anyway.

~~~
DominikR
At some point in the future: Yes. But there's no way that this will start
without at least human backup pilots on board.

And then there's the testing phase where many pilots will be needed to
validate the safety of such flights.

Even when you look at various private space travel companies you'll find that
they plan to use human pilots. (Virgin Galactic and others)

------
Animats
This is decades old. Look at the date. It's about someone who was selected in
1992. "With the space station currently under construction...". This dates
from the early Shuttle era.

NASA has far too many astronauts now; they've been laying them off. They're
now down to 42 active astronauts[1], from a peak of around 130. One ex-
astronaut was grumbling publicly that his pass to NASA Houston had been
pulled. Ex-astronauts used to be allowed in for life. Not any more.

After all, NASA has nothing for them to pilot.

Space-X, though...

[1]
[http://www.jsc.nasa.gov/Bios/astrobio.html](http://www.jsc.nasa.gov/Bios/astrobio.html)

------
bobbles
TL;DR: School > Air Force > 'selected' by NASA.

I thought this was going to be an inspiring 'to do' list of candidates &
application processes. Just being selected with no mention of reasoning or
criteria was kind of a let down.

~~~
cpayne
Have you read "An Astronaut's guide to life on earth"[1] by Chris Hadfield?

Its written in a little more informal context than a to-do list, but it does
describe what he (and his family!!!) had to go through.

Brilliant read!

[1] [http://www.amazon.com/Astronauts-Guide-Life-Earth-
Determinat...](http://www.amazon.com/Astronauts-Guide-Life-Earth-
Determination/dp/0316253030)

------
omegant
I applied to ESA Astronaut selection 6 or 7 years ago. I´m airline pilot but
with no military or engineering experience, only reading quite a lot about the
space race all my live (great resume huh?). I knew I didn't have a chance,
because they mostly were asking for a scientific curriculum, Ph.D.'s that had
a good number of publications under their belts, that and a good public
speaking capacity were the more important characteristics. Piloting skills
were in the nice to have but not important by any means zone.

I guess that astronauts this days are mostly researchers in a very high and
fast laboratory, but above all they are PR's for the 95% of their career, at
least in Europe.

Obviously with my laughable resume I was weeded out in the first screening.

------
AYBABTME
Seems to me one's most probable mean to get into space is to get rich and buy
yourself a seat. Getting rich is something much more into your control than
getting selected and having the will of a government decide of your faith.

~~~
VLM
Don't both situations boil down to win the genetic lottery, be born to the
correct parents, be born in a good school district, get accepted into an ivy
(not necessarily graduate, but at least get in), by survivorship bias be the
lucky one who rises up the management ranks/levels the fastest, operate in the
system in a government controlled org, either economic like our highly
regulated centrally controlled economy or join the .mil... Its pretty much the
same path with some minor scenery differences.

~~~
rdudek
Not really a genetic lottery, though some places in the world make it a lot
easier to succeed and become rich. Being born or move to any of the western
nations will greatly increase your chances. But the person also has to have a
will to do so too.

~~~
Retric
_But the person also has to have a will to do so too._

Unless they inherit wealth or connections. My understanding is it’s about a
50:50 split between make or inherit worldwide depending on what you call
weath.

------
dugmartin
Its fun to see Cady on here. She lives in my little village of Shelburne
Falls, MA and sometimes plays in a free Sunday morning celtic jam session in a
town.

Here is Cady doing a duet in space with a member of Jethro Tull:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XeC4nqBB5BM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XeC4nqBB5BM)

------
drew-y
I find it easier to just play Kerbal Space Program.

------
caminante
Also, don't be a midget (<5'2") or a giant (>6'3"). [1]

[1][http://www.nasa.gov/audience/forstudents/postsecondary/featu...](http://www.nasa.gov/audience/forstudents/postsecondary/features/F_Astronaut_Requirements.html)

------
def_illiterate
Step 1: get into MIT...

Looks like that train has sailed. :-)

